# Interesting Link



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

Every once in a while you run into a fresh voice with good solid material spoken in a way that resonates in a unique way. It isn't for the faint of heart.

Click here to hear Doug Giles - he isn't tame but I do like what he says.

Check out his other stuff - interesting - definitely testosterone Christianity. I love it. (smile)

Let me know what you think.
Mark


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow! He's definitely in a league of his own.

His message rings true, if you can 'get it' filtering through his delivery method. (I must be getting old!  )

I went to his site and explored a few more of his links.

Is this the radical approach necessary to reach today's newest generation?


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Variety*



Bay Gal said:


> Is this the radical approach necessary to reach today's newest generation?


Bay Gal - I think that God loves variety. Look at creation - incredible variety. Look at people - there are some real ringers out there! - Variety.

And although God loves variety - we as His Creation struggle with it. We struggle with it in worship - we struggle with it in personalities - and there are times when we think "our preferances" are equal with what God really enjoys.

There are dozens of styles of music I love - others I hope I am on the other side of heaven when they play. (laughing) But I believe that God loves them all as long as the lyrics are Biblically Solid. Same with preachers, speakers and authors. Some I like - some I like not to hear. (grin)

This guy is unique and the way he communicates is clever. Part of me likes him because he says some things I would really like to say ... but I have to find more ... uh ... ecclesiastically acceptable ways of communicating. (grin)

I have read this guys books (2) - and he is a big fisherman - loves fishing for big Shark. I do like the aggresiveness of his approach - and the honesty that he challenges followers of Jesus to. While the method of his message may be unique - the Biblical Material is solid.

I enjoy his stuff ... thought you guys may too.

Let me know!
Mark


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

That guy is wild!......Right up my alley!

Great post Pastor Mark!

It takes a variety that's for sure! I remember eating at Luby's after church one day when I was single. I was eating with 3 other people. One was an x-gay, another an x-topless dancer (both before Christ of course), and another a trucker. And, I was the cowboy. We sat there and figured that there was no way we would have ever been eating there together if it weren't for Jesus coming into our lives.

It takes a variety - that's for sure!


----------



## Bigdaddy101 (Jul 24, 2006)

Andrew,
That sounds like the start of a good joke........But Oh, is it ever true. I have found more friendship through my church than I would had ever found before. I hang out with people of all ages, races, socioeconomical back grounds and I love it. I have also found that if I hang out with different types of people other than myself, I learn so much more.

Doug Giles approach is exactly what they youth of today need to hear. They get tired hearing the old guys preaching all the time, they get tired of the old hymes or the opra version of a contemarary song. This is what the kids are seeing on MTV and many other stations, so we need to bring them what they want to see but with the message of the word of God.

As adults we get caught up in trying to meet the needs of other people, or trying to be what other adults want us to be. To many times we try to live up to the exectations of the human race, and we focus less on the expectations of our Lord Jesus Christ. When he walked the earth, we went around preaching and healing people. This was very edgey for that time. The Jews of the time went to the synagogs and worshiped through the preist, Jesus stepped out of that mold. We are told to be like Jesus, so we need to step out of the "Christian" mold. We don't have to speak in "Old English" we don't have to wear ties to church. I think this is where Giles excells. Old or young, we need to be more humble and learn from every body, whether we learn what to do or what not to do, we need to keep learning.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

WOW. all of this was very touching. He takes us out of the muck and mire and turns us into HIS children. Our God is so awesome. I am so thankful for all of you. Thanks Pastor.



We are sorta like fish before we are saved. We came from different places, and it took all kinds of different ways and bait and people HE sent into our paths to get our attention. BUT the main thing is that " WE GOT JESUS NOW" so lets go be "Fishers of Men" and tell the world about HIM. Praise God.

I have started to heaven and i have gotten to here.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!! I love it. Thanks Marky Mark!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Since you posted this, I started listening to/reading some of Doug Giles stuff. I like the guy. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

